# Cowan Lake



## jk20 (Aug 18, 2012)

I meant someone who recommended Cowan Lake as a kayaking fishing spot. Just curious if anyone has some particular spots on the lake. Also wondering what to throw at Cowan.
Thanks


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Cowan's a great kayaking lake because there's a 9.9hp limit on outboards. There's a dam with deep water on the west and shallow water with lilypads on the east. It's a popular crappie lake, with decent topographical dropoffs on the northern shorelines and 3 popular coves up there as well. There's an island in the center-east section that always has boats around it. Most crappie guys use minnows or small jigs. I usually search for them on a fishfinder to find the depths or fish wind-blown banks with ultralight lures. There are saugeye in the lake as well that people will drift for using crawler harnesses and white curly tail grubs, etc. For bass, there are plenty of hiding spots with laydowns and lilypads throughout the lake's shallower waters. I've had luck with spinners and frogs in the pads, but bring braided line if you're going to fish them...they don't budge when you get tangled in their stalks.

Good luck.


----------



## jk20 (Aug 18, 2012)

if i brought five lures/ baits what would you reccomend for cowan, the must haves


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

jk20 said:


> if i brought five lures/ baits what would you reccomend for cowan, the must haves


What do you want to catch? If you just want to 'catch fish', just go after the crappie...there's a million of them in there, the challenge is trying to find the big ones. I'd bring 1/16th ounce jigheads in white, pink, or chartreuse and tip them with either a live minnow or a curly tail grub or plastic minnow. You can also probably throw a rooster tail and catch them with the same colors. For saugeye I'd drift a night crawler early or late in the day. For bass, it really depends when & where you are going to fish. I like frogs in the pads, plastics around the laydowns, and jigs on the drop-offs. It's starting to cool off, so fall fishing patterns are probably right around the corner. I'd start with the primary lake points and see if you can find any bait fish hovering around the coves/inlets.


----------

